# TTXGP Final at Albacete



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

The World Championship race of the season was run today in Spain. Matthias Himmelmann wins the top crown for the team for Munch Racing from Germany. Jennifer Bromme of Team Werkstatt from the North American Championship finished 10th. Congratulations to them and all who competed and supported the series this season. Details here: http://egrandprix.com/news.php?id=169

http://www.examiner.com/green-trans...d-championship-closely-followed-by-crp-racing


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Kind of a hollow victory without the North American champion competing. Also annoying that TTXGP hasn't addressed this glaring absence.

Care to share the story behind the no-show, major?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Kind of a hollow victory without the North American champion competing. Also annoying that TTXGP hasn't addressed this glaring absence.
> 
> Care to share the story behind the no-show, major?


Sorry. I am still rather upset about it. Best to just let it go


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

major said:


> Sorry. I am still rather upset about it. Best to just let it go


Can you say what the chances are of Lightning Motors participating in the TTXGP next year?

Also, do you know how the Mavizen was shipped over?


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

drivin98 said:


> Can you say what the chances are of Lightning Motors participating in the TTXGP next year?


I best refrain from commenting.



> Also, do you know how the Mavizen was shipped over?


No I do not know. However the Agni #22 bike (riding under Zongshen colors with the Zongshen team setting it up and with #59 on the fairing) which raced 3 times in NA (Higbee or Rem riding) was also shipped over. Both these bikes are owned by those on the far side of the pond. So both could have been packed directly after VIR and shipped by boat from the East Coast.

major


----------

